# Disbudding - Do/Can I re-burn?



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello all. I've got a 7 week old Nigerian Dwarf Buck that i disbudded at 1 week old with an X-30 iron. He was my first to ever do, and it "appears", that one of his horns is still growing. It feels like a horn and not a scab. My x-30 has the 1/2 inch tip, and it would be a tight fit around the horn. What's the best way to proceed? try to reburn? The other 3 bucks that i disbudded all had their scabs fall off and seem to be fine. It's his left bud (right side in the picture) that i'm worried about. Thanks again!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A Boer buckling just went to a new home. She wanted him disbudded so I had him done by someone who really knows how to do Boers. However at around a month & a half old he developed a soft scur. She went ahead & reburned both sides. 
All Im saying is it can be done again.


----------



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm thinking about giving it a shot tomorrow. It's a pretty decent sized area, but i don't know what else to do.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes you can -- you will need to burn the original circle and then go and do a couple extra circles around the circle to make sure you get the edges of the horn (the horn base) to ensure the whole horn is dead.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> yes you can -- you will need to burn the original circle and then go and do a couple extra circles around the circle to make sure you get the edges of the horn (the horn base) to ensure the whole horn is dead.


 :thumb: :thumb:

Its basically starting over.


----------



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok, i suppose i'll give it a shot. I hope he still fits in the kidding box. This is going to be a real challenge


----------



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

I've spent the morning on this here researching and now I'm torn. It seems that many people just wait to see what happens and band if needed. I'm worried with the size of the horn and having nothing but a 1/2 inch tip, that i won't be able to get it all, and I'll be stressing him out for no reason. I can try what Stacey suggested (thanks), I'm just not positive I'll get it all. 

Think it's better to wait and band if needed at this point?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Been there...had a little buck that was my first disbud , one side was good but by 7 weeks he had definate horn growth, had him reburned using a buck tip on an X50 disbudder....was not a good experience for him or me! He bled enough to cause me a panic attack and even though the "cap" came off 3 weeks later, he still had a bump. IMO...If you are going to do a rebern, do it and be prepared for bleeding and have the burner still hot just in case so that you can cauterize.

I've decided to basically be sure I do it right the first time, if horn growth occurs afterwards then so be it as I'm not willing to do a reburn at such a late age.


----------



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Liz. I just went out to take a look at it, and the 1/2 inch tip won't even fit around the area anymore. I don't think reburning is an option anymore. Even more sad, this is our first birthing and we had 4 boys. 2 others appear to have little off-shoots as well. I was trying to disbud, for my first time, with a broken wrist in a huge cast too. I know it's no excuse, but i think we're going to take the wait and see approach on all of them. We can band if needed as others seem to have great luck. I appreciate all the tips!

I've learned some good lessens in our first year, and i'll burn much longer the first time around. I've learned...too late, that a good copper ring is not enough...especially with boys.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah my boy bled a little after butting heads with someone.


----------

